# persona



## Kumpel

I'm looking for the genitive plural with an added possessive determiner thereof, ie. of my _persona_.

Danke y'all,
Lloyd


----------



## Cagey

The genitive plural would be _personarum_:  "of personas".

Latin would probably use an adjective for "of _my_ personas":  _personarum mearum_.  
(I say "probably", because you haven't provided context and in certain contexts Latin uses the genitive of the pronoun where English says "of me".)

I hope I understood your question correctly.


----------



## Kumpel

Cagey said:


> ...where English says "of me".



I'd disagree. _Of mine _is used frequently in English.


So, _personarum mearum _is _of personas of mine_ (we would, of course, better render it _of my personae_)?


----------



## Cagey

English says "of mine".  English also says "of me" in certain constructions.  Some of those would be translated by the pronoun in Latin.

You may translate it as you wish.


----------



## Kumpel

Thanks a lot, man.
But you know what I've just realised?
I don't want it plural at all, my mistake, sorry.
That is, _of my persona_.

Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## Cagey

I thought maybe you had multiple personalities.

In the singular, then: _personae meae_. 
(Yes, the form is identical to the one for a plural subject.)


----------



## Kumpel

Thanks for that.


----------

